# VPN and SMART TV



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello you! We have just bought a new Smart TV and we have been trying to set up the VPN that we already have to watch English TV on our Smart TV without the need of laptops and HDMI cables. 

We bought it especially for this, but we can't get it working! 

Anyone knows how to do it? We use Whatsonthebox VPN but can't do it!

Please help before I break the telly!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a bit difficult to give a decent answer without knowing the make and model of TV you are trying to use, there are so many and not all work the same!

Maybe your TV does not support VPNs to be input directly?
Maybe it only supports SmartDNS - does Whatsonthebox provide this?
Maybe you need a separate router, connected to your existing network, and to the tv, running special DDWRT/openVPN software to run the VPN data. 
Although as you say you already have the VPN service running on a router, you simply tell the TV to connect to that router (if wireless) or via cable...and that's it.
If you have the VPN running on a PC only, that will not work, the VPN needs to be running from a router - and perhaps your current model router also does not support this, so you will need to buy a separate router that supports the DDWRT/openVPN software.

Assume you have contacted "Whatsonthebox" for help and support mentioning what TV you are using?
Or checked out their support page (whatsonthebox.net/support) - which looks as if they do not do smartdns...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi John, thanks for your answer,

Its a Samsung EU50. You can manually configure the DNS but I wouldn't know what to put. We have sent an email to whatsonthebox but as yet they have not replied. The VPN is not running from the router and I think that is what we need but I don't know how to do that either LOL! Do you happen to know how to do that?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Lolito said:


> Its a Samsung EU50.


Most peeps on internetland use this tv with a router running VPN software, which kindof suggests you cannot input the vpn details directly into the tv.



Lolito said:


> You can manually configure the DNS but I wouldn't know what to put.


Your VPN service would supply these - if they support smartDNS...and if your tv supports smartdns.
But I suspect that the screen you are in is simply a network configuration screen, and not for vpn.



Lolito said:


> The VPN is not running from the router and I think that is what we need but I don't know how to do that either LOL! Do you happen to know how to do that?


You will need a router that is able to run the ddwrt software (I have another batch on order and coming soon!!)
This router connects to your existing adsl modem router and to the TVs Ethernet point.
You input your details from your VPN service, as per their support page (whatsonthebox.net/support/dd-wrt-firmware-setup/dd-wrt-firmware-pptp-setup)
Connect, and off you go.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks John, can you let us know when the routers arrive! Will it be soon? 

Will this new router need to be connected to our existing Movistar router?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Lolito said:


> Thanks John, can you let us know when the routers arrive! Will it be soon?
> 
> Will this new router need to be connected to our existing Movistar router?


Hopefully this week.
Yes, because most movistar routers are unable to support the required software.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok, we'll wait for the routers and take it from there. Although I am convinced we should have gone for a sat dish, may be even cheaper!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

John, you've got message on your private folder, probably went to your 'Others' folder. Ta!


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Lolito said:


> Hello you! We have just bought a new Smart TV and we have been trying to set up the VPN that we already have to watch English TV on our Smart TV without the need of laptops and HDMI cables.
> 
> We bought it especially for this, but we can't get it working!
> 
> ...


Try signing up with BB4spain, they give a UK ip address as well as Spanish IP. To get UK IP you have to select it on their website this can be done multiple times to get the required amount of time neede to watch tv or you can get the Filmon app on your TV or you can try Free Live Tv | Online Tv | Live Tv for Free | Best Social Tv | Battlecam I haven't tried this yet but Filmon works great on our smart tv.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Lolito said:


> Hello you! We have just bought a new Smart TV and we have been trying to set up the VPN that we already have to watch English TV on our Smart TV without the need of laptops and HDMI cables.
> 
> We bought it especially for this, but we can't get it working!
> 
> ...


I am in a similar position with also a new Samsung TV and Samsung I think is the problem. For some reason they decided they needed their own OS (rather than Android or Windows etc.) meaning that unless VPN Apps (or any other App for that matter) doesn't support Samsung OS, you're stuffed. 

My work-around was to buy a Chromebit which turns your Smart TV into a PC using Chrome as a browser. I can now use all Apps that support Chrome.


----------



## ChrisTea (May 14, 2020)

I've tried a few VPN services and after a look, cyber ghost looks nice. I think that will be my next choice. Especially as it is not based in any of the 5 eyes countries.


----------

